# Soil Testing i.e Ph, Buffering capacity, and/or moisture content



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 14, 2013)

Does any one Know of a probe tool that could be used for Diagnostic purposes to test soil around an existing tree or in a planting location of a new tree.
is it possible that one could test multiple parameters or one tool for each test? or does some one even make such a tester? 

Thanks if any one can help.


----------



## ATH (Apr 14, 2013)

You will get the best results from sending the sample to a lab. I spend less than $25 per test.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 14, 2013)

ATH said:


> You will get the best results from sending the sample to a lab. I spend less than $25 per test.



Well that would be dandy but I live work Operate in Alaska that is why I was looking to do it my self? Where do you send the sample? Could I fed ex to a lab maybe? How long is the turn around? 

thanks Jon


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 14, 2013)

Fairbanks Stump said:


> Well that would be dandy but I live work Operate in Alaska that is why I was looking to do it my self? Where do you send the sample? Could I fed ex to a lab maybe? How long is the turn around?
> 
> thanks Jon



Well a basic test can be done at county ex\tension agent but I think it's very limited to ph , I have also wanted lab work a few times but figured out the problem by other means.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 14, 2013)

ATH said:


> You will get the best results from sending the sample to a lab. I spend less than $25 per test.



I'm assuming for 25 it's complete testing ?


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 14, 2013)

*Try this*



Fairbanks Stump said:


> Well that would be dandy but I live work Operate in Alaska that is why I was looking to do it my self? Where do you send the sample? Could I fed ex to a lab maybe? How long is the turn around?
> 
> thanks Jon



Cooperative Extension Service | Crops


----------



## ATH (Apr 15, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> I'm assuming for 25 it's complete testing ?



Yes. I send samples to Spectrum Analytic and get a T3 test:
"T1 - Our Basic Turf & Ornamental Soil Test Package. Includes Soil pH, Buffer pH (when needed), Organic Matter, Available Phosphorus, Exchangable Potassium, Magnesium, Calcium, Cation Exchange Capacity (CEC), and Percent Base Saturation of Cation Elements. Fertility recommendations are given for nitrogen, phosphorus, potassium, magnesium, and lime by plant species on a special turf and ornamental soil analysis report with a graphic display of results. 
T2 - Includes Basic T1 with Iron, Manganese, Zinc and Copper. Additional fertility recommendations for iron, manganese, zinc and copper are included on the report. 
T3 - Includes all of T2 plus Boron, Nitrate Nitrogen, Sodium, Soluble Salts and Sulfur. Additional fertility recommendations for boron and sulfur included on the report. "


----------



## ATH (Apr 15, 2013)

Fairbanks Stump said:


> Well that would be dandy but I live work Operate in Alaska that is why I was looking to do it my self? Where do you send the sample? Could I fed ex to a lab maybe? How long is the turn around?
> 
> thanks Jon


I send samples in. Spectrum does testing for anywhere...it works nice for me because they are in state, and that speeds up turn-around.

The lab turns the test next day, so you are just waiting for shipping. I am sure there are labs in Alaska. Extension used to do it here, but not anymore...

I have thought about buying a soil test kit to do my own...but sending them in works well, and quicker than doing it myself.


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 24, 2013)

I took a college course in soil science, we did our soil test with a La mott test kit. and sent the same sample to Soil and Plant Laboratory, Inc. - Our Services The La Mott test kit gets you in the ball park, but the results from the lab were really detailed and broke down PH, buffering capacity and % or nutrents in soil, salinity, etc.


----------

